# No shooting for me...



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

for awhile anyway...finally got surgery today to address my vikings disease hand...mostly on my little finger.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Yikes - take the time to rest and recover. I guess this mean no more pillaging, plundering, and drinking mead from a horn mug.

Hope you don't have to sell your langsax, axe, spear, and mail short!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Well that stinks, hope you have a fast recovery and a smooth one.


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

I am not admitting a thing, but thats my practice onanism hand.



Tobor8Man said:


> Yikes - take the time to rest and recover. I guess this mean no more pillaging, plundering, and drinking mead from a horn mug.
> 
> Hope you don't have to sell your langsax, axe, spear, and mail short!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Here's to a speedy recovery


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad there is a remedy. No doubt you'll be back to shooting when the time is right.

I had to google vikings disease (Dupuytren's contracture) to know what it was. By the first picture I was thinking; "my pinky does the same thing, what is up?"


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Have a speedy recovery


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

I finally had to go to a hand specialist as regulars doctors had no idea. Not painful, but here are two annoying symptoms. Hard to get hand in your pocket, if at all. And poking yourself in the eye when washing your face. Not major things but i heard if you did not get if fixed, it might never be fixable if you let the finger bend too much...surgery is the best solution. So if your starts bugging you, that's the process.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> I had to google vikings disease (Dupuytren's contracture) to know what it was.


I had heard of it before but assumed it had something to do with eating too many shrooms.

After looking at the pics and googling... yeah.... my sympathies. Get well soon.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Holy Moly.. That's not pretty! But hey, mayhaps now is the time to try some of those smaller three finger slings!


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

John Elway had it! He's a big time Dupuytren-er.

There is even a forum like this one. Very dull.


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

Thanks for the kind words gentlemen. Can't wait to bing some cans again.


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

You’ll be back at it in no time get well soon


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Finally a medical condition with a cool name . " Vikings Disease " :battle:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Heal fast Buddy!


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Shucks...hope you have a speedy recovery. Feel for ya.

Rich


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

treefork said:


> Finally a medical condition with a cool name . " Vikings Disease " :battle:


Yeah... except my mother-in-law and her father had it on their left ring finger. Really bad, and they were Irish as Patty's pig!! :drinkup: I guess booze won't cure it.


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

I am half scottish / irish ...the theory is the vikings for time raided scotland and ireland ...all in the same bar i guess.



treefork said:


> Finally a medical condition with a cool name . " Vikings Disease " :battle:


Yeah... except my mother-in-law and her father had it on their left ring finger. Really bad, and they were Irish as Patty's pig!! :drinkup: I guess booze won't cure it.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

theres a lot of Nordic in the irish bloodlines,all the folks who invaded Ireland,and survived just became part of the Irish,we are pretty fair minded folk,and Not stubborn at all


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Glad your other hand is working.

Best wishes for speedy recovery!


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Dang! Heal quick!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Bummer! Speedy recovery!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I have a similar condition in my right (draw) hand. A stroke damaged the ulnar nerve and my last two fingers behave like that ... difficult to control. *


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

That pic brought back crunchin memories o' ma pinky hanging like your's after a fracture in ma teens....Aaarrrrrgh!

Hope that's your's fixed noo, Reed, & a speedy recovery!


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Hope it heals well. All the best.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Speedy recovery , then you will have to relearn how to drink tea with the Queen


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

Oh mama...three weeks in...stiff as a dog. Well not that bad..working on it...miss plinking...


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Dang!! that looks like the dog bite i got a couple months ago,Painful,keep working it tho and get back to shooting soon.Prayers to you


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Everything takes a little time ... heal well 'dude. * :thumbsup:


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I was wondering how you were doing yesterday 
I'm glad that you checked in and are healing well :headbang:


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

Thanks..well..come to find out the worse part is after the main bandages come off...you need to do PT once an hour to get back flexibility. Until then it did not hurt that much. That dang doctor...10 seconds after she took the bandage off(4 days ago)...she was cranking my finger ...I said' "Ouch! Hey what the heck are you doing?...I need some tequila first or something..." anyway thanks for the thoughts.



Reed Lukens said:


> I was wondering how you were doing yesterday
> I'm glad that you checked in and are healing well :headbang:


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Dang dude, that hurts me just to look at it.....keep up with the PT and hoping you heal quickly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

Stitches off yesterday. I did try some shooting a week ago, but too uncomfortable...the handle would press right on it. Anyway...looks a lot better...still a bit tender and stiff for sure...need to focus on the PT more. Interesting tidbit in case you are ever on jeopardy. They cut in a ZigZag "Z" on purpose, because they found long ago it heals better. If the cut goes in line so to speak with the way the body part normally moves/hinges, it will be harder to heal up.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Give it time to heal correctly,good luck in the process.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

eaglerockdude said:


> Stitches off yesterday. I did try some shooting a week ago, but too uncomfortable...the handle would press right on it. Anyway...looks a lot better...still a bit tender and stiff for sure...need to focus on the PT more. Interesting tidbit in case you are ever on jeopardy. They cut in a ZigZag "Z" on purpose, because they found long ago it heals better. If the cut goes in line so to speak with the way the body part normally moves/hinges, it will be harder to heal up.


Glad to see you're healing up nicely....that's exactly how they cut my forehead when they found a bit of skin Cancer needing to be removed, in a Z as described.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

eaglerockdude said:


> Oh mama...three weeks in...stiff as a dog. Well not that bad..working on it...miss plinking...


Man, that looks grim. Good luck to ya, I think you'll make it. It's quite aways from your heart.


----------

